# Camp Knife



## Nowski (Sep 26, 2014)

Camp Knife in 1095HC and Spalted Maple Burl.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice looking Knife Shannon. What is the overall length? Looks like it will come in handy now that deer season is ready to begin.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice knife- beautiful maple in that handle.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 26, 2014)

Well proportioned and great looking camp knife Shannon ! I agree w Mike on the handle .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you. The length is about 9.5"


Foot Patrol said:


> Nice looking Knife Shannon. What is the overall length? Looks like it will come in handy now that deer season is ready to begin.


----------



## Nowski (Sep 26, 2014)

@Mike1950 Thanks, I think the Maple might have come from you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 26, 2014)

Where ever it came- it is a cool piece of wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 26, 2014)

Another great design Shannon! Excellent execution.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 26, 2014)

Man another nice one!

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

